# Pleco Pan



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Nice handiwork! 

For fry tanks I just use sponge filters or HOB filters with sponges on them. 

I use Rubbermaid stock tanks for breeding shrimp and just use sponge filters for the filtration. I plumb drains into the bulkheads that are set to a 50% change(a pvc pipe that goes up to half the level). I just open the ball valve and it drains into my sump, which is pumped outside.

You might find the only trouble with the plastic tubs is they seem to fluctuate in temp quicker.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Pics of fry!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Rube Goldberg would be proud!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> Nice handiwork!
> 
> For fry tanks I just use sponge filters or HOB filters with sponges on them.
> 
> ...


Thanks, yeah I watched the overnight change for a couple mornings and decided to limit the shift with a heater. Not sure on a sponge alone with 300+ little poop factories in there without enough active bio area and something to take up the neutrients. Bare bottomed wouldn't have the surface area the tanks enjoy. The plant clumps and floaters in the current tanks do a great job of scrubbing the water. With my schedule victim to unscheduled overtime I can't be locked into a heavy water change schedule to maintain clean conditions. The 'filter basket' should help cover that shortage. These buggers are tough to net too and the clean pan bottom once everything is pulled to a tray will make that easier.
Maybe a sponge equipped PH in the corner alone would work but this will allow rooted plants which was also a goal.



JamesHockey said:


> Pics of fry!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Currently the pics are in this thread as the pans not ready for critters yet. 
Fish pics won't be the same without glass walls anyway.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/127931-babies-2011-a.html



















Hoppy said:


> Rube Goldberg would be proud!


Wow! I didn't know with all the other knowledge and talents you were also a left handed typist.:hihi:

The siphon is easily started.
The inlet sponge removes for cleaning just as they do directly connected to a PH.
The entire basket can be removed by lifting it out for a rinse without breaking down the plumbing or removing the plants once established on it's top. I'm sure the emerged growth will do just that establish and cover it. I give the pans six months tops to grow in and not be an eye sore sitting there.

At least that's the sales pitch I used on the wife :hihi: we'll see what Mr. Golderg has then.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Another option is to have a pond in the backyard and release those fry.
They'll grow up fast.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Your diy skills are just very fascinating to me. Looks great (and I moved this as you requested)!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Parts and plans*

Another piece of the puzzle is here. 
Needed more driftwood. 
Function not decor so I ordered it from AngelsPlus to eliminate concern (I know it's safe). 

















3/4 sank like concrete with one floating. Expect to see it on the bottom when I get home.









Water tests looked good last night so probably move some babies this weekend, if time allows, other stuff is being a true PITA.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Are you going to post any of these FS in the SnS?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Are you going to post any of these FS in the SnS?


Gonna have to, asking for help :help: or it's flood the whole house for all the veggies munchers in the baby tanks as they grow. Getting close, most are at 1" right now.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*stocked*

placed 82 baby pleco's from two tanks into the pan.
TDS: 202ppm, pH 6.4, 5dGH, 1.5dKH, PO4 .25/0.50,
*NO3 5ppm :icon_mrgr. *Doesn't make for a great picture but it's stocked. 
Didn't seem to put a dent in the tanks population they came from either.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice! I dont see too many pleco breeders on this forum. I wandered the planet catfish forums for a long time before I got into planted tanks. Love me some plecos


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi sampster,
haha never planned on breeding anything









Figuring out how to balance my tanks and provide a good environment for my angel fish nature has done the rest. 
>30yrs. of so so tanks (1-2) and now 14 water boxes and trying to stop there. I have stage 3 MTS. It's a terminal case too without a cure









Most of Saturday afternoon was tank day and this morning I'm doing a couple of more WC's and cleaning up.

Two buckets of leggy Java fern and a pan full of plec's :smile: 


































Using two Plecoware veggie screws I set up two feeding stations and I plan to maintain them in the same place so they can find it. The fish are scattered all over the pan not huddled in a group so it will be more work for them to find the food. Lot's more room while being a smaller water volume the elevated spraybar adds more O2. 
Sure hope this works out. 
Nobody jumped out last night at least.

Java moss, java fern, water spangles, salvinia, Amazon frogbit, and water sprite along with some ricca.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Modified update*

Things are busy working 7/12's but the critters are not to be ignored. 
The refuge box didn't work out to where I was happy with it and was removed.









This change dropped the water column below a critical point and parameters started to swing. 
Doing 4g a day WC and selling/shipping my first box with 15 babies lowered the bio and I'm planning to do an upgrade on the box design,,, soon as time allows. 
(another idea is formulated already :icon_eek


























Caught a member of the first spawn next to the last to be placed in the group
making for a good pic (imo)


----------



## night9eyes (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks like everyone is happy, healthy, and growing up! I'd say this project was a success! Great job Mike, looking forward to seeing your "upgrade on your box design." Keep the updates coming.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree with night9eyes. This looks great and best of all it's serving it's purpose. Great DIY skills. Definitely looking forward to the upgrade.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

do you sell these? i want a gold nugget


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

That is very cool! Sweet DYI!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

AesopRocks247 said:


> do you sell these? i want a gold nugget


In the process of getting ready to sell actually. 15 went out Monday but most need to grow a bit more. The bigger one in the pic of the pan is special to me and will be staying here. They are growing/eating little monsters so it won't be long and I'll post in SnS.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

nice, ill keep an eye out. what do you feed them other than what looks like cucumbers?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

AesopRocks247 said:


> nice, ill keep an eye out. what do you feed them other than what looks like cucumbers?


Favorite veggie is zucchini (in the pic) but they eat pumpkin, carrots, beans, cucumber just about anything from the garden. Just need to watch you don't allow left overs foul the tank water.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Easy maintenance update.*

Ugly picture update too LOL.
Current practice on the pan is what follows;
Every 4 days. (or twice a week (odd count))
I pull 5-7g of water from one of my other tanks having mid range parameters.
Pull all the driftwood and plants out placing them in a square pan then drain to about 1 1/2" using a siphon removing the poo. 

















This gives me a good chance to see how the critters are growing and watch for trouble. 
(not seeing trouble so yippie)

















I have winners!!! (imo) looks like Mom and Dad passed on all the good stuff to the oldest. These are almost 3"
Young Mister growing his mustache.









Daughter of Wedding Gown :bounce:

























All the remaining first group were passed to Local friends and a dozen shipped to a buddie up north.
Based on size three spawns in the pan and two more in the tanks.

Anyhoot after looking things over I reload the pan.

















Fresh floaters from the SSD.









Takes about 15 minutes including cleanup if I don't mess around.

























I do indeed have an evil plan in the works to expand on the pan hehe :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

turning your porch into one big chain of pans?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> turning your porch into one big chain of pans?


Have you ever seen an elaborate HO scale railroad set? 

hehehe 

water follows gravity :icon_roll I've just gotta get back on 8hr shifts @ work


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

lol mike. i can hardly wait to see it. i have a friend that has something similar, he uses for cory fry. its a bunch of those plastic shoe boxes chained together.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

This is sooooo cool!!!

J


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

i have to agree with everyone else that this is one super cool DIY!  And the pleco fry are ADORABLE!!! Can't wait to see what you have planned next roud:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Haven't gotten to the new and improved super duper modification yet but it's coming this summer for sure. :iamwithst 

Just made this into a duplex ROFL


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hahahahahaha nice one! (i mean two :hihi

I guess that means the babies are doing well then? :biggrin:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Emptied the 10g into the left pan today.
35 in the left and 47 (i think) in the right

itty bitty's stay inside :smile:

babies are great!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

That's awesome! I'm glad to hear it!!! :bounce:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Freshly cleaned*

Did a good scrub on the pans today.
About 80 currently growing out split between the two.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Mike, I avoid this journal just because of how amazed I am at your ingenuity. I feel dumb every time I visit it. How did you learn so much about DIY projects and filtration?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Mike, I avoid this journal just because of how amazed I am at your ingenuity. I feel dumb every time I visit it. How did you learn so much about DIY projects and filtration?


aww shucks  I think somebody said this stuff wouldn't work LOL
reloaded today
This stuff is easy.


































ready to run more off to new homes sooner than later, it's weird but I keep running out of room


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

mike's baby making love shack. your dobe looks like he's giving you the evil eye!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> mike's baby making love shack. your dobe looks like he's giving you the evil eye!


Hey! all I do is take care of the tanks and build room additions LOL
The fish pull this crap all by themselves 

Unless Dozer is the center of things he pouts,,, or sleeps,,,, or eats and poops LOL


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey are any of these babies up for sale and do you ship?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

yes they are and yes I do,,, :smile:
staying busy with life and it's on the razors edge of being too hot right now shipping fish. These guys handle mid 90's OK in the box but more than that I have doubts.

I have a thread in the SnS section that I update as they are ready to go.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Cool id like to get a couple once it
Cools off and my 55 gets settled


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

aw very nice!

I can't wait to get some once it cools off a bit


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Cleaning the pans day LOL.
Currently according to the fish counter/sorter (a 12yr old)
37 long and 15 short fin hahaha



























close up shot on the center 2 above









Done! :smile: Took about 15 minutes.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice! Looks great, Mike. I was just looking at this the other day wondering how it was going.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

What are your thoughts on housin the plecs, ive heard they are territorial and do better solo. What would be the best number to have in the same tank?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

AesopRocks247 said:


> What are your thoughts on housin the plecs, ive heard they are territorial and do better solo. What would be the best number to have in the same tank?


2-4 is a good average on a 55g for a group.(imo)
these are actually Ancistrus, long finned albino bristle nose ancistrus
I'm guilty of the same short cut a lot of folks use and call them pleco's(sorry)


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

haha mike your thread title says pleco!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

'Ancistrus pans' just doesn't have a ring to it


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

bristlenose boxes?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> bristlenose boxes?


hmmmmm,,, sounds like an ad for ugly ol'men to improve they're appearance.
a guide to mustache trimming


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> a guide to mustache trimming


lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Wait.....didn't you have a mustache, Mike? :hihi: I like the sound of bristlenose boxes. LOL. So, how does a heater do in these boxes? I was thinking about setting up a few for my guppies to winter them in.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

everything is looking good! those babies are so darn cute (and so is your pooch)!!!! 

I agree with Sara that I'm amazed by your ingenuity, also, I'm in awe of you make two pans of water and weeds look so nice!!! :biggrin: well played sir! roud:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

2 for one special.

Batgirl's guide to romance & aquatic plants

Mike's guide to mustache trimming and fish pans


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> 2 for one special.
> 
> Batgirl's guide to romance & aquatic plants
> 
> Mike's guide to mustache trimming and fish pans



Subscribed!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

nonconductive said:


> 2 for one special.
> 
> Batgirl's guide to romance & aquatic plants
> 
> Mike's guide to mustache trimming and fish pans


woohoo! count me in on that offer!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

LoL u so cwazy


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

This is so neat!!!! Love it and those are the cutest! Usually sucker fish kinda creep me out those are awsome!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Mike, where do you find the little clips you are using on the side? I am looking for some and can't find any!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Mike, where do you find the little clips you are using on the side? I am looking for some and can't find any!


Being I'm a fan of little low power water jets I've got plenty to play with LOL

Every Max-Jet 400 has one in the box :smile:

Reset the pans tonight and everybody is growing eating and pooing so no need to post another pic right now as it's all the same,,,, with the pans anyway hehehehe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!more tanks coming LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Man you do make it look easy, the pleco pans are great and the fish are more than beautiful, I noticed them for the first time in another of your tanks on a flagstone or slate background. I don't ever recall seeing these fish anywhere else, how long are they at maturity?

There color is awesome and it's hard to tell from the photos but they look a little translucent too.

Edit: Now you have sucked me in completely, I went to Angels Plus and they are beautiful but I have no plans on buying Angels, then I get to the end of the list Plecos not just any Pleco but wood eating long fined albino bristle nose plecos, for sale. But there a catch you can't sex them until a certain age and the sell only juvenile fish.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

ha! I can 90% guess on sexing the kids and I'm cheaper than AngelPlus LOL
They're pink internals show though just a bit but the skin yellows more with age. 
They max out at about 5" as adults and it takes about a year.
I have a handful of 3" plus hold backs that are showing bristles now on the males and my wife and I had them figured out before they needed a shave.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

What do you get for them shipping and the whole nine, plus are a breeding pair enough to be happy or is a harem needed?


----------



## Chiro (Apr 26, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Mike, where do you find the little clips you are using on the side? I am looking for some and can't find any!


When I saw those clips they reminded me of the clips used to hold xmas lights onto the gutters. I think a bag of 50 or so just costs a few dollars. Think they would work perfect on the container.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Do they shred up any plants, I've heard some complaints with wide leaf plants? Also the mature size is 5 inches but it loos like the last 2 inches of that a beautiful tail fin.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> Nice handiwork!
> 
> For fry tanks I just use sponge filters or HOB filters with sponges on them.
> 
> ...


Wow I'd love to see that!


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

This is an AMAZING thread and THANK YOU for sharing it with us! 

:subscribed:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

BTW thanks for the link to Angels Plus, I've looked through their site pretty good and seem like nice folks not just in it for the money, good prices, great info and videos, and a good selection of fauna & supplies.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

150EH said:


> What do you get for them shipping and the whole nine, plus are a breeding pair enough to be happy or is a harem needed?


Gottta thread here that I update as they are ready to leave home.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/138480-updated-9-23-currently-sold-out.html
Sized at 1.5 to 2+" $5ea 
Also offering 1/8" 316 stainless 'Plecoware' veggie screws for $3 ea. or free with 4 or more fish 

Shipping is all by Priority Mail 
1-7 fish East of the big river is $10.00 and West is $15.00
8-18 fish $15.00 anywhere in the lower 48 Med Flat Rate box.

I think if the tank is large enough 4 is a good number but a single fish is kept by many.


150EH said:


> Do they shred up any plants, I've heard some complaints with wide leaf plants? Also the mature size is 5 inches but it loos like the last 2 inches of that a beautiful tail fin.


You guessed right on size ratio to fin, most of mine are 2" in the tail.
I have two large Amazon Swords in my main tank with 5 of these adult fish and none of my plants are destroyed by them. Frogbit floaters they will actively feed on though.


150EH said:


> BTW thanks for the link to Angels Plus, I've looked through their site pretty good and seem like nice folks not just in it for the money, good prices, great info and videos, and a good selection of fauna & supplies.


That is a one of the most dependable vendors in this hobby (IMO).
Angel specialists too. Contributes a great deal on TAFF II.

I got the 7 tank rack thread updated finally tonight. Hope it answered the plumbing questions.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I subscribed to your sales thread and would like to get a male and 3 females if they are old enough to sex when you sell them and I need some Pleco ware with the retrieval tool as well, and maybe some frog bit too.

I do have a large piece of driftwood coming but I need to get a some sacrificial woof from AP before I buy any fish, do you have any idea how long it might be before another batch comes up for sale? Yeah that's another problem I've got, now I'm starting to think about those Halfback Ghost Angels at the AP site, I wasn't really an Angel guy until I got a look at those, they are cool looking fish and all the breeding videos were just too cool.

Before I get ahead of my self I need to do some more research too, I see your tank water is really warm, mine is only 77 in the winter and 80 in the summer, it that hot enough?

I read the rack thread and was pretty impressed and it did answer my questions and then some, thanks.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

information exchange is what I think these threads are all about so glad you liked the update. Should have some leaving before Thanksgiving and have a case of heating packs from last year.

I'll PM ya and have a note on the desk with a couple folks wanting fish.
Check out Steve's (AP) site for the temperature article.
Practiced this method last year. 
http://www.angelsplus.com/ArticleAquariumTemp.htm
I have 'stored' adult angels in the mid/upper 60's range during the Florida short winter season to no ill affect after reading Steve's article. Did two months at 64-66°F with 2 adult females feeding only lightly twice a week. then the house temperature rose and at 70-74°F activity increased to near normal. Funny but I can remember going into panics when a heater failed and the temperature dropped below 80°F LOL running to the LFS to buy whatever they had at any price.

I have tanks ranging from low 90's down to low 70's with Angels and BN's both in them. Angels like it warmer than the BN's too.

AP sells some great food products and I buy there and from Eds thinking what goes in makes a huge difference. Both sites are on my short list.
can't beat the quality of product on anything I've gotten here (imo)
http://www.almostnaturaltropicalfishfood.com/


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I think my temps and stuff would be ok but my light might make them evem more shy, I'm considering a new tank setup just for them and some creatures that like the same.

Thanks for all the good links.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Pans Again!*

UGH~!!
I never have enough room it seems. 
I have a pan back on the table again. LMAO (ugh )
Darn all the healthy fish being kept in public grade school type science project dirt tanks. No style or value in keeping a dirt tank ya kno.








(That's according to a member posting _*HIS*_ opinion) LOL (glad my opinion varies)

Last year I kept 6 grow out browns. One standard, five long fins. Teenagers now and short again on tanks.

Standard vs Long fin Ancistrus (my focus leans to LF)










































I'm sure these guy's (and gals) will cause me future problems if I don't part with them. Hahaha I try to keep everybody hence 24 water boxes (and a pan :biggrin


















































The next batch in waiting.


































Got fish?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

mustache pans in full force!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> mustache pans in full force!


Hey D!,
haha I guess so, for the summer anyway.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I have been doing some research on Pleco's and the L & LDA numbers but there are some unanswered questions, they mentioned that 144's can have blue or black eye's but I also see some albino's with pink eyes like you would expect, but they also never mention how some are standard or long finned, is it all just luck of the draw?

I like your new guys/gals as well, what are they called? L?? etc.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

ha! the L# topic relating to these fish for me is a joke that's no longer funny.
I gave up on reading and researching the bue / black eyed (L144) and albino because everywhere I went it's the same thing posted over and over again - false 144!! Nothing with long fins can be L144 according to the pleco sites. 

OkeeDokee!

I came to believe the posts were all a pile of pleco poo! Posts made by Mr. Pleco Guru or not, everything is based on a single fish photo (that can't even be documented as to date or location)
and no one can even find another picture much less a live fish. This is crazy mystery urban legend stuff I think. In the age of the internet somewhere in Europe, the Orient or here another would have surfaced by now. 

Ancistrus sp(3) is the most commonly used description and species tag both brown or albino.


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

I would also point out that there is only one form of albinism and that leave plecos with pink eyes, a yellow body and spots. Leucism forms the plecos that are solid yellow and have blue eyes.

There is NO such thing as a blue eyed albino. It is genetically impossible!

Also pleco tanks are AMAZING and you have some ridiculously awesome fish!


----------

